# Spanish guy



## dico_

Hi there
Please could anybdy help me with this: "Spanish guy".
Have do you say that in Dutch??
Thanks


----------



## Vincit

Creo que es "Spaanse jongen" o " Spaanse jongeman" depende naturalmente cuantos años tiene. En español es un niño, un chico, un chaval o un muchacho. Un niño es muy joven mientras los otros son mayor. En este caso prefiero "Spaanse jongeman".

Espero que te sirva.


----------



## HKK

More generally, you can also say "Spaanse kerel". I think 'kerel' is a good translation for 'guy'.


----------



## Joannes

HKK said:


> More generally, you can also say "Spaanse kerel". I think 'kerel' is a good translation for 'guy'.


 
I agree. Maybe *gozer* would also work for northern Dutch (?) and *gast* for southern Dutch.

Dico_, it would help if you could give more information on what exactly you mean (denotation + connotation) by 'guy'. (Giving the Spanish equivalent could help too, I guess.)


----------



## Jeedade

Depending on the context you could also simply say a "Spanjaard".


----------



## Lopes

Joannes said:


> I agree. Maybe *gozer* would also work for northern Dutch (?) and *gast* for southern Dutch.
> 
> Dico_, it would help if you could give more information on what exactly you mean (denotation + connotation) by 'guy'. (Giving the Spanish equivalent could help too, I guess.)


 
I don't think 'gast' is Southern Dutch, or at least it's used in the north as well. 

But obviously, with a specific context there will probably a long list of possibilities


----------



## Frank06

*Hi,*

*Please provide a context.*

*See Dutch Forum rule #7: **Context: Always provide an example sentence and give context.*
*See also WR **rule** 5. *


*Groetjes,*

*Frank*
*Moderator DF*


----------

